# rocky day on the rock



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

8 hours on the Rocky River today, nothing but sore feet to show for it. To make it worse, me and my gf make our way down to the marina for a last couple casts and this guy said he landed one first ten minutes he was there. Saved a carps life from one of the little pond flooded areas but thats it.


----------



## PCfish (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like my day on the Vermilion


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a few meetings down there today and from what I saw the Rocky seemed to look like a mud puddle and it was still flowing pretty strong, were many people fishing? I didn't see anybody fishing from Puritas to Morley.


----------



## Kphilip22 (Mar 3, 2011)

So fish can't see the bait nor probably smell it in heavy currents. Could a top water lure that chirps on the top send out the proper vibrations to still catch a steelie? Maybe even add eggs to the hook for the hell of it..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kphilip22 said:


> So fish can't see the bait nor probably smell it in heavy currents. Could a top water lure that chirps on the top send out the proper vibrations to still catch a steelie? Maybe even add eggs to the hook for the hell of it..


Steelies are not really caught on topwater lures ecspecially when the water is cold like it is now.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> I had a few meetings down there today and from what I saw the Rocky seemed to look like a mud puddle and it was still flowing pretty strong, were many people fishing? I didn't see anybody fishing from Puritas to Morley.


started at the dam by the maple syrup building fished downstream all the way to the marina seen 4 people fishing all day. Clairity wasn't that bad, found some spots holding steel, just wern't intrested in my offerings I guess. Did find a place to get minnows for free Just North of the 480 bridge on the horse trail, there is a "bridge" with a lonely sure to die steel stuck in a small pool from the flood . Too stressed to catch. I know it's illegal to net it but how could ya save it? I managed to save a carp in about 5" of water in one of those pools. Kinda glad he bit the jig so I could release it back in the river.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

JJ,

Let the wildlife office in the park know. They could go rescue it for us.....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Found a steelie stuck like that a few years ago.
Another fellow and me got it out with a 4 x 4 minnow seine.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Got out a few times the last couple days on a small trib. Managed to catch a few fish each day. Here's a few pics. Will post more later. All fish came on either pink egg sacs,chartreuse egg sacs or pink glo bug or chartreuse glo bug flies


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

more fishy porn


----------

